# Found a Moonworks FO's seller



## Cindiq4u (Apr 14, 2014)

Recently I asked if anyone knew of where I could purchase a certain Moonworks FO, since they went out of business. A few of you had some great sites that carried some of those oils.. :clap:
 Today I came across another distributor of Moonworks type FO's.
 I haven't ordered yet, but I heard it mentioned on a Youtube video, with favorable comments. One of the scents this company carries is Sea Witch and Gaia, along with a few others. They as well carry many Lush scents too. I hope this helps with any Moonworks fans. I'll include the link below. If there's anything that you've heard about this distributor please share, I'd love to know. 
 Cheers & Happy Bubbles :grin:
https://www.fragrancebuddy.com/


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you! I've never heard of this supplier so I'm interested in hearing if someone has ordered from them.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 4, 2014)

Just ordered an assortment of FOs from fragrancebuddy.com and will report back after having a chance to soap with them.  

Here's what I picked in case anyone wants feedback on something specific:

Lush Skinny Dip
Lush Rose Jam
Moonworks Gaia
Yankee Candle Salted Caramel
Sage
Pumpkin
Hot Maple Toddy
Cannabis Flower


----------



## Hazel (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you! I'm interested in hearing how Rose Jam and Salted Caramel turn out. But no hurry because I was naughty and bought a bunch of FOs.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 6, 2014)

OMG the goods arrived today!  Is it wrong to think the Salted Caramel smells good enough to drink?  Skinny Dip also smells pretty awesome OOB with Pumpkin a close third.  I will definitely be messing up the kitchen with a few batches tomorrow (happy dance)!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2014)

My box arrived yesterday, and I soaped the Rose Jam early this morning, my house still smells like Rose Jam and it's after 4:00pm. Even at a lower usage rate this really smells good. It is so remiscent of something from my childhood, but can't put my finger on it. It is mostly rose, but mixed with other floral. Hazel I will keep you posted on the scent retention.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks to both of you! I'm looking forward to hearing about the FOs. :grin:


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 6, 2014)

OO2 - Just wondering if you experienced any ricing or acceleration with the Rose Jam?  I'm sorta nervous about that one since it's a floral.  And I agree it has another background scent that I can't put my finger on . . . very curious how your batch turns out.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 6, 2014)

I placed an order with them last week and it should be here Monday or Tuesday.  I ordered a few mw and lush dupes.
This is what I got:
Candy fluff-lush
Olive branch-lush
Little Black dress
Sultana-lush
Trichomania-lush
Honey I washed the kids-lush
Rock star-lush
Salted caramel
Fairy garden-mw
Winter festival-mw
Leaves-mw

I have ordered from fragrance buddy before and have been pretty happy with what I got. The only thing I can remember being unsatisfied with was their black raspberry vanilla is not strong at all. Other than that they are fast and reasonably priced.  I couldn't help myself with their labor day sale. Totally blew my budget for the month.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2014)

I didn't have any problems at all no ricing or acceleration, I did two shades of pink, a red, and a white, and I also had some buttermilk and yogurt in there had plenty of time. I had everything at room temp, and the recipe had lard, but with the milk I thought it may have moved a little.  It still smells really good. I see that Fragrance Buddy has some reviews on the Scent Review Board, and they all look good except 'the comforter' which faded.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh what is wrong with me today, I didn't look at your list carefully, I don't remember if it was the scent review board, or somewhere else but I did see that Trichomania was difficult, think the problem was ricing and separation. I think if you are prepared and have a slow recipe you will be OK. I would love to hear about some of the ones on your list. I am soaping Winter Festival tomorrow. This is what I got so remind me if you want to know about any of these:
Rose Jam lush
Sex Bomb lush
Sultana lush back ordered
Winter Festival moonworks
Patchouli Passion moonworks
Forest Nymph moonworks
I haven't heard back about the Sultana, didn't want him to have to ship just one, so we will see what happens.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up on Trichomania.  I wanted to try that one as well as Honey I Washed the Kids.  Also curious how the MW Patchouli Passion turns out.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok too much time looking at soap stuff, time to do something else, I see that the person below you had ordered the Trichomania, hopefully she will see the post. I also want to try the Honey I Washed the Kids. I'll post about the Patchouli Passion. Funny you both got the Salted Carmel, and I almost got that one too.


----------



## Ktaggard (Sep 6, 2014)

I've sampled about 10 FO from Fragrance Buddy.  Most were just ok for me. Will not reorder most, but loved Rock Star type!! It is awesome in both CP and wax melts.  Reordered that one, love it!!! I have heard that Super Nova, a lush type, is really good. Someone on a another forum raves and raves about it.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up I wasn't planning on using the trichomania in cp I didn't expect it to behave or stay true cuz of the coconut aspect.  I think it will be perfect for condtioner and maybe some melts or lotion.  When did you order the sultana? It looks like I am getting it and I ordered late tuesday. I would definitely like to know how sex bomb works and hold in cp, thanks. I wasn't trying to snatch you post, just hoping to compare notes.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 7, 2014)

I ordered mine on August 30; last Saturday. I am very interested to know about the Olive Branch, actually any of the Moonworks or Lush dupes that you ordered. Oh you aren't snatching anything, I really want to hear other feedback, this isn't my post, I just kept posting because I was trying to do too many things at one time yesterday, and wasn't focused on what I was writing.


----------



## chlobue (Sep 7, 2014)

I received a notice about a week ago from Fragrance buddy.com.
They said they may be going to discontuine Moonworks FO's because they are not selling.
Be aware and purchase before they are gone.

chris


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 7, 2014)

The salted caramel behaved well and smells plenty strong at 2.5oz per 3lbs of oil.  I'll keep everyone posted on how it holds up after curing.  Will probably try the Skinny Dip tomorrow so stay tuned for more reviews.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yesterday I made Winter Festival, no a or d. I really like the fragrance, it is very unique, a mixture of pine and fruits, I really smell the apple. This is exactly what I wanted, so excited about this for the Holiday Festivals. I think this one is going to be strong, I soaped at 1% per pound. I may cut back, but won't know until after cure.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my order today.  Most smell great. I have never been to lush so I don't know how true they are.  I don't know if I like the Olive branch fo. Is it supposed to be a men's fragrance?  

Now help me decide what to soap first please. ☺


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 8, 2014)

I've never smelled the real Lush version of Olive Branch, Candy Fluff or Sultana so can't help you there.  But I do love Honey I Washed the Kids so would appreciate feedback after you soap with it.  I almost put it in my basket but decided not to at the last minute because I've also been wanting to try a dupe of L'Occitane's Honey (http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Honey-*LOccitane-Type*-Fragrance-pr-780.html).  

I'm working on the Skinny Dip batch right now.  OOB the fragrance smells pretty true to the original and it's one of my all time Lush faves so very excited about this batch!  I'm hoping for a textured top with some whole cloves peeking out . . . I'll post a pic in the Photo Gallery if it turns out.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 8, 2014)

I would love to hear what you think of the Skinny Dip when you are finished. Later this week I plan to soap the sex bomb and will post my results.
Megan, can't tell you which one to soap first, but I am very curious about the MW Fairy Garden, and Leaves, I'm also curious about the olive branch, and Honey I washed the Kids. I haven't smelled any of the Lush or Moonworks before this. I had always wanted to purchase from Moonworks, but kept putting it off because of the prices.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 9, 2014)

I just finished soaping leaves. It was very well behaved. I thought it was going to give me problems because it smells very spicy. To my nose it smells just like hot spiced cider. It is very nice and strong. I used .8oz ppo.  I probably could have gotten away with .5 but I really want it to stick around for a while.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh that is so pretty, and perfect colors for leaves! I just finished soaping Sex Bomb, no problems, didn't move fast, and I love the way it smells, it was stronger than I thought it would be, I just peaked and really got a good smell, I wish that I could describe the scent. It is very unique, but so yummy.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks I showed my husband and he said it looked like leaves. I didn't tell him what it was. 

I do wonder how accurate the info is on the fragrance buddy site.  There are alot of fo that say you can safely use 30%+ that is alot. Some vanillin % don't look right either.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have noticed the same thing, I am fairly sure that the MW Patchouli Passion will have vanilla in it but it says 0%. I did notice that the usage amounts for the moonworks dupes on The Flaming Candle site were about the same. There are quite a few moonworks fragrances where the % for soap is so low that I can't imagine there would be much scent. I forgot to mention my usage amount for the Lush Sex Bomb in the above post it was 1% per pound.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 10, 2014)

Meganmischke - your Leaves batch is beautiful!  I hope it doesn't discolor on you.  My Salted Caramel batch from a few days ago is already darkening significantly.  It supposedly contained 0% vanilla so I was worried it wouldn't look like caramel at all . . . now it almost looks like chocolate.  The Skinny Dip FO was also very spicy & clovey so I thought it might accelerate but it behaved nicely.  So far that batch has not discolored at all.


----------



## missfoofoo (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm happy to have found this thread, I loved some of 
MW's fo's especially Native Princess and Merlin's Forest.
I see that the flaming candle company has Merlin's Forest
but they are in Florida and I'm in Northern Canada and
am on the fence about ordering.  Has anyone tried any of the 
MW's fo's from these folks, Merlin's Forest is greatly missed up
here.:grin:


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 17, 2014)

missfoofoo said:


> I'm happy to have found this thread, I loved some of
> MW's fo's especially Native Princess and Merlin's Forest.
> I see that the flaming candle company has Merlin's Forest
> but they are in Florida and I'm in Northern Canada and
> ...



I remember making candles with this and it was amazing I am so going to place an order as I love Vanilla Noel from Moonworks as well (In candles). Oh boy I hear my credit card moaning as I type this


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 17, 2014)

I thought I'd take a look at their site after reading this post. If the Lush dupes aren't selling well, or the MW dupes for that matter, it may be because of the fragrance descriptions. "Just like the original." doesn't help if you don't know what the original smells like. A great fragrance oil description really helps to sell a fragrance, and theirs are sadly lacking. When you can't physically smell a FO, you need a really good description to entice you to spend your money, at least I do.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes his descriptions are lacking, and I wasn't sure about ordering. Also his rating system is not the best, it lets individuals make ratings without any proof of ordering, however the reviews are verified. 
The company that sent out the email stating that they were having trouble selling Moonworks was Pure Fragrance Oils. I like their website and descriptions are nice, but they are trying to take pre-sale orders and that is always difficult.
 I have been pleased with the order that I placed with fragrancebuddy.com, and the Moonworks fragrances that I ordered are all strong and have held very well through cure. There are quite a few that you cannot use at a decent rate for soap, but that was also true with the original Moonworks.
 I also tried a couple of the Lush dupes and they were great too, I don't know about any of the other fragrances, and hope to hear more reviews. I have heard that some of the non dupes aren't the best for soap.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 17, 2014)

Was saddened to discover that they do not ship to Australia  guess my pocket is happy mind


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2014)

@OliveOil2 - 

Have you tried the Karma? I loved the scent but the FO I bought from NG faded. I'd love to be able to find one that sticks.

Also, just a reminder for everyone - Fragrance Oils Chart is here if anyone cares to share their opinion of a fragrance. :grin:




navigator9 said:


> When you can't physically smell a FO, you need a really good description to entice you to spend your money, at least I do.



Sometimes the description is better the fragrance actually smells.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have only made one purchase from FB and kept going back and forth about the Karma, and ended up not getting it. I have a feeling that it might be popular in my area and was hoping for more feedback. The three that I tried all stuck, they were Sex Bomb, Rose Jam, and Sultana. Hazel that is really true, most descriptions are much better than the actual fragrance!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes, I've frequently been disappointed when a FO didn't smell as good as I thought it would based on the description. I was surprised at how much I liked the NG's dupe of Karma and I would have kept ordering it if it had stuck. I noticed the one review on FB's site said it was light in soap. I wonder if this person posted soon after using it and later it faded but didn't think to update. I may have to bite the bullet and order some to test if no one else knows about it. 

This surprised me. According to FB's category rating, it shows this FO can be used up to 30% in soap. Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hazel said:


> @OliveOil2 -
> Sometimes the description is better the fragrance actually smells.



Truer words were never spoken. I have often been seduced into buying by a good description, but they need to give you _*something*_ to go on! 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 18, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Yes, I've frequently been disappointed when a FO didn't smell as good as I thought it would based on the description. I was surprised at how much I liked the NG's dupe of Karma and I would have kept ordering it if it had stuck. I noticed the one review on FB's site said it was light in soap. I wonder if this person posted soon after using it and later it faded but didn't think to update. I may have to bite the bullet and order some to test if no one else knows about it.
> 
> This surprised me. According to FB's category rating, it shows this FO can be used up to 30% in soap. Am I reading that correctly?



Hazel Daystar has an awesome dupe of this and it sticks  love to enable.......30% Wow maybe a typo?


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hazel I have the Karma in my basket, just hoping they will have a Holiday sale of some kind. So If I get it I will soap the Karma first and let you know what it is like. On the usage rates I am noticing high amounts from many vendors, don't know why though.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2014)

Oops! Sorry Lyn - I just saw your message about Daystar. I looked and didn't see a Karma. Am I missing it or is it called something else? You are an enabler. Like I need another fragrance supplier to become addicted to and blow my budget. 

I don't know if it is a typo because if you check other FOs, some show high percentages for soap and others don't - more of 1% to 6% range. A little confusing. 


OliveOil - Thank you! That's so sweet of you to pick Karma and let me know. :grin:


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 22, 2014)

Ooops my fault forget they are called by ohther names...............Kazi Kazi is it's name and it doesn't come cheap but I have soaped it and from memory it was beautiful, this was some years back!.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks! I'll have to give it a try, too. Are there any other FOs from Daystar you can recommend?


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 22, 2014)

I love Daystar's Honey Toffee, it's the dupe of honey I washed the kids, I swear it's better than Lush. 

I tried their Rockstar dupe and it morphed into something horrible that saturated my other soaps near it too, but it may have just been my recipe cause I was still a very new soaper then. It seized and ended up smelling like playdoh. Gross.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 23, 2014)

I couldn't find Honey Toffee. I did find something called Toffee Sugar Crunch that sounds good.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes! That's the one... Sorry!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 23, 2014)

You don't have to say you're sorry. I appreciate the help since I've never used Daystar's FOs. I'll put it on my "Want" list.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 25, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I love Daystar's Honey Toffee, it's the dupe of honey I washed the kids, I swear it's better than Lush.
> 
> I tried their Rockstar dupe and it morphed into something horrible that saturated my other soaps near it too, but it may have just been my recipe cause I was still a very new soaper then. It seized and ended up smelling like playdoh. Gross.



I am glad I read this as I have this sample here and was very tempted to soap it but think I will leave it as oils are too precious to be wasting


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 25, 2014)

Hazel said:


> Thanks! I'll have to give it a try, too. Are there any other FOs from Daystar you can recommend?



I adored the Skin on Skin and also have black rasp and vanilla here to soap as read lots of good things about it.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll have to see if I can get a sniffy for Skin on Skin. I'm not sure I'd care for a lot of musk.


----------

